# Pygmy Goats vs. Miniature pigs



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

I love goats. 

It is pretty damn likely I will be moving to Wales in the next year and we will have a LOT more space than I have now, and I've been discussing getting some pygmy goats with the OH.

He likes them, but thinks they just 'grow up to be smelly goats'. See, I like goats, small and large. I like the look of them, the personality etc. But imagine they demand more time and more space than pigs because they are so clever and so active.

He has always said he wants pigs and was researching goats last night and saw miniature pigs. I like the Kune Kune pigs (not quite teeny but smallish), but have seen you can get smaller ones (the Pennywell farm piggies). 

Does anyone have experience of either that they'd like to share?

Just being nosy really - the reality is if I ever end up getting either it'll be a year or two at the very *LEAST*.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I love the goats but they do need their hooves clipped fairly regular also if you have a breed with horns you have to look after them too.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

how much room will you have? personally id go with goats. i love pigs but they trash the place, any field you turn them out into will be a mud bath within a few weeks, of course if your gaining a lot of room then there fantastic animals but you really need to be able to move them between fields (for the sake of the land if nothing else). pygmy goats are fantastic pets though! give them a lot of stuff to climb (we have a big pile of rocks for our goat and she climbs the trees) and there feet wont need doing as often. they only become smelly if there intact males (billys), nannys and castrated billys smell no more than any other animal. they do need space (and they are escape artists) but they wont trash the place like a pig will. we kept pygmy goats for years (up until about 4 years ago) but have only just got back into goat keping and didnt realise how much we missed having one around :2thumb: (before anyone points it out, i know goats shouldnt be kept alone but as she's pregnant she wont be alone much longer lol)


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I think you should... Get some duckies  Quack Quack


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> how much room will you have? personally id go with goats. i love pigs but they trash the place, any field you turn them out into will be a mud bath within a few weeks, of course if your gaining a lot of room then there fantastic animals but you really need to be able to move them between fields (for the sake of the land if nothing else). pygmy goats are fantastic pets though! give them a lot of stuff to climb (we have a big pile of rocks for our goat and she climbs the trees) and there feet wont need doing as often. they only become smelly if there intact males (billys), nannys and castrated billys smell no more than any other animal. they do need space (and they are escape artists) but they wont trash the place like a pig will. we kept pygmy goats for years (up until about 4 years ago) but have only just got back into goat keping and didnt realise how much we missed having one around :2thumb: (before anyone points it out, i know goats shouldnt be kept alone but as she's pregnant she wont be alone much longer lol)


Goats trash the place too as they eat everything lmao.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I understand that the miniature pigs don't always stay miniature.....!!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Goats trash the place too as they eat everything lmao.


just dont let them near a washing line and all will be well :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> just dont let them near a washing line and all will be well :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Or plastic bags, or trees or fences lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Weve got 3 Pygmy goats at the sanctuary, they dont smell and as long as you are sensible they dont eat everything in sight. Goats/pigs are wonderful creatures but goats dont churn the land up like pigs do


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

How much space are we talking ?, If you going to have a really good amount of space. 

What about looking into,

A pair of Wallabys.









*Or* a pair of Rhea's.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

gazz, in the nicest possible way, i may have to hurt you......i now REALLY want rhea's :bash: best put them on the list for when i can afford my own land (along with all the other lovely animals joining this forum has made me want) :whistling2:


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've always wanted a pair of pgymy goats :flrt:. Apparently make very good pets as long as you keep them away from anything you don't want them to eat. I didn't know you could keep wallabies though I want


----------

